# salvador dalì



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2009)

*salvador dalì*

_L'intelligenza senza ambizione è come un uccello senza ali._


----------



## Old Rocknroll (15 Luglio 2009)

sarebbe bello se mi fornissi qualche strumento critico in più, se ti va.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

Non lo so... non ne sono troppo sicura.

Pero'  rimando al pomeriggio questa discussione... ora a stomaco vuoto non posso


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> _L'intelligenza senza ambizione è come un uccello senza ali._


 Un pinguino, insomma.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un pinguino, insomma.


Stronzo lo dovevo scrivere io


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Luglio 2009)

o una gallina


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Stronzo lo dovevo scrivere io


 Cazzi tuoi che sei lenta... chi va piano, arriva ultimo! Non lo conosci il proverbio?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Cazzi tuoi che sei lenta... chi va piano, arriva ultimo! Non lo conosci il proverbio?


E' colpa dell'allegra serata passata con Nietzsche... stamattina son lenta, mi ha fatto dubitare ulteriormente delle poche certezze


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E' colpa dell'allegra serata passata con Nietzsche... stamattina son lenta, mi ha fatto dubitare ulteriormente delle poche certezze


Bella serata!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Il baffone pazzo fa quest'effetto, vero! Anzi, il suo obiettivo è proprio quello di distruggertele tutte


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Bella serata!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Si pero e'una mariuccia incredibile! Critica tutti , anche quelli di cui salva il pensiero Epicuro per esempio, scrive di quanto potesse rodere del successo di Platone chiuso nel suo giardinetto 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Oh pezz'e merda!


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Si pero e'una mariuccia incredibile! Critica tutti , anche quelli di cui salva il pensiero Epicuro per esempio, scrive di quanto potesse rodere del successo di Platone chiuso nel suo giardinetto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 E fa solo bene, ha ragione!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E fa solo bene, ha ragione!













Inizia con "Se la verita' e' donna" per arrivare alla conclusione che i filosofi cercano la verita' perche'le donne non gliela danno 

	
	
		
		
	


	





E' un guppa


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Inizia con "Se la verita' e' donna" *per arrivare alla conclusione che i filosofi cercano la verita' perche'le donne non gliela danno*
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















ci puoi contare...


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> _L'intelligenza senza ambizione è come un uccello senza ali._


la cosa triste è che nel nostro paese abbiamo un sacco di ali senza uccello
(va rigorosamentente interpretato nel senso della frase in citazione)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la cosa triste è che nel nostro paese abbiamo un sacco di ali senza uccello
> (va rigorosamentente interpretato nel senso della frase in citazione)


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> _L'intelligenza senza ambizione è come un uccello senza ali._


magari è non avere ambizioni che è intelligenza


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


ciao persa,
oggi non ho voglia di fare un chez
te la dico così secca secca


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ciao persa,
> oggi non ho voglia di fare un chez
> te la dico così secca secca


 Oggi andrei a passeggiare lungo un fiume...


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> magari è non avere ambizioni che è intelligenza


 Allora un'ameba è Einstein...


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora un'ameba è Einstein...


 
dipende dalle ambizioni, io sono dell'idea che quando sei a posto con te stesso non nascano altre ambizioni.
è come il discorso del migliorarsi, la pensiamo in modo diverso


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Allora un'ameba è Einstein...


Beh...


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dipende dalle ambizioni, io sono dell'idea che quando sei a posto con te stesso non nascano altre ambizioni.
> è come il discorso del migliorarsi, la pensiamo in modo diverso


Ti quoto.

Credo che le ambizioni vadano definite... ci sono ambizioni che risultano tutt' altro che intelligenti


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> magari è non avere ambizioni che è intelligenza


 dissento fortemente. l'ambizione è una molla positiva di grande energia che coinvolge non solo l'individuo ma anche chi lo circonda beneficiandone


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> 
> Credo che le ambizioni vadano definite... ci sono ambizioni che risultano tutt' altro che intelligenti


certo, arrivare a essere a posto con se stessi è già una bella ambizione


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> dipende dalle ambizioni, io sono dell'idea che quando sei a posto con te stesso non nascano altre ambizioni.
> è come il discorso del migliorarsi, la pensiamo in modo diverso


Ci mancherebbe... pensarla in modo diverso su certe questioni, è il modo meno noioso e più interessante di dialogare.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si, quando si è a posto con se stessi le ambizioni decadono, ed è una buona cosa. Il problema vero (se così lo si vuol chiamare) secondo me, è che le persone con una intelligenza spiccata non sono mai a posto con se stesse. 
Da lì nascono i grandi capolavori dell'ingegno umano e le più grandi tragedie.


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> *dissento fortemente*. l'ambizione è una molla positiva di grande energia che coinvolge non solo l'individuo ma anche chi lo circonda beneficiandone


ma dai?
vedi come siamo diverse eppure come ci vogliamo bene, noi due??


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

Io ad ambizione sostituirei cusriosita' .... la vedo piu'positiva come cosa


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ad ambizione sostituirei cusriosita' .... la vedo piu'positiva come cosa


quoto.
Anche a me il termine "ambizione" suona male...


----------



## brugola (16 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ad ambizione sostituirei cusriosita' .... la vedo piu'positiva come cosa


è vero.
ha un suono più dolce e meno pretenzioso


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ad ambizione sostituirei cusriosita' .... la vedo piu'positiva come cosa


 Perchè nel tempo siamo andati via via a dargli un'accezione negativa. Suona male anche a me... ma è stata l'ambizione di un intero popolo a portarci sulla Luna, o a far scoprire ad Einstein la relatività. Beethoven ambiva ad essere il più grande compositore della storia umana....


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è vero.
> ha un suono più dolce e meno pretenzioso


E non ha quella smania di arrivare tipica dell'ambizione, che spesso risulta distruttiva...


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Luglio 2009)

chi era andato a venezia nel 2004 o 5 ? non vorrei sbagliare anno ....

io si ed èstata stupenda !


----------



## Amoremio (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci mancherebbe... pensarla in modo diverso su certe questioni, è il modo meno noioso e più interessante di dialogare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la grande intelligenza si sposa sempre ad una grande curiosità e ad una costante aspirazione ad "altro" da realizzare.

queste doti coniugate con  caratteri connotati da forte egoismo, immaturità emotiva e infelicità (intesa come incapacità a godere di ciò che si è realizzato e si ha, come punto di partenza su cui costruire il "nuovo e di più") portano alla tragedia o comunque al dolore

se invece l'aspetto caratteriale è più saldo, maturo e positivo, nascono le grandi realizzazioni

ma non c'è bisogno di cercare i capolavori dell'ingegno
queste situazioni le viviamo anche  nel quotidiano più spicciolo


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la grande intelligenza si sposa sempre ad una grande curiosità e ad una costante aspirazione ad "altro" da realizzare.
> 
> queste doti coniugate con caratteri connotati da forte egoismo, immaturità emotiva e infelicità (intesa come incapacità a godere di ciò che si è realizzato e si ha, come punto di partenza su cui costruire il "nuovo e di più") portano alla tragedia o comunque al dolore
> 
> ...


 Concordo con te.


----------



## Old Zyp (16 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la grande intelligenza si sposa sempre ad una grande curiosità e ad una costante aspirazione ad "altro" da realizzare.
> 
> queste doti coniugate con caratteri connotati da forte egoismo, immaturità emotiva e infelicità (intesa come incapacità a godere di ciò che si è realizzato e si ha, come punto di partenza su cui costruire il "nuovo e di più") portano alla tragedia o comunque al dolore
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2009)

io leggo l'ambizione come spinta a fare e a migliorare; senza di questo l'uomo non progredisce e non migliora la vita per sé e per gli altri.
poi, come in tutte le cose, è l'eccesso che prende un'accezione negativa


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> io leggo l'ambizione come spinta a fare e a migliorare; senza di questo l'uomo non progredisce e non migliora la vita per sé e per gli altri.
> poi, come in tutte le cose, è l'eccesso che prende un'accezione negativa


 Forse a chi non piace "ambizione" è perché lo associa a "successo" ...nel senso di successo economico e popolarità o a un'idea di voler prevalere sugli altri.
Io mi sono definita per anni non ambiziosa proprio per queste associazioni sbagliate, mentre lo sono molto.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Forse a chi non piace "ambizione" è perché lo associa a "successo" ...nel senso di successo economico e popolarità* o a un'idea di voler prevalere sugli altri.
> Io mi sono definita per anni non ambiziosa proprio per queste associazioni sbagliate, mentre lo sono molto.


E' vero, penso che il motivo sia quello. Che poi, cosa c'è di negativo nel successo o nella popolarità quando sono sudati e meritati? 
Ha ragione Minerva, l'ambizione sana, non esagerata, è ciò che tra le altre cose ci permette di dialogare qui sopra. 
Senza, saremmo ancora a dondolarci ad un albero appesi per la coda.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E' vero, penso che il motivo sia quello. Che poi, cosa c'è di negativo nel successo o nella popolarità quando sono sudati e meritati?
> Ha ragione Minerva, l'ambizione sana, non esagerata, è ciò che tra le altre cose ci permette di dialogare qui sopra.
> Senza, saremmo ancora a dondolarci ad un albero appesi per la coda.


 Ma il successo e la popolarità devono essere conseguenza di un merito e non ricercate di per sè ...e nella nostra società son talmente ricercati senza alcun merito che a chi cerca la soddisfazione personle creano una certa diffidenza.


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma il successo e la popolarità devono essere conseguenza di un merito e non ricercate di per sè ...e nella nostra società son talmente ricercati senza alcun merito che a chi cerca la soddisfazione personle creano una certa diffidenza.


 capisco la diffidenza ma dividerei senz'altro la ricerca del successo fine a se stessa, non collegata alla preparazione e al merito,dalla buona volontà e spirito di sacrificio di chi s'impegna e si merita il traguardo che raggiunge.
diciamo che la mediocrità _spesso _è uno stato di colpevole accidia


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Ma il successo e la popolarità devono essere conseguenza di un merito* e non ricercate di per sè ...e nella nostra società son talmente ricercati senza alcun merito che a chi cerca la soddisfazione personle creano una certa diffidenza.


Infatti, cosa avevo scritto? A volte sono convinto che tu non mi legga prima di quotarmi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti, cosa avevo scritto? A volte sono convinto che tu non mi legga prima di quotarmi.


 Io inizio spesso le frasi con un'avversativa ...per abitudine.
Rafforzavo, non contrastavo.


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io inizio spesso le frasi con un'avversativa ...per abitudine.
> Rafforzavo, non contrastavo.


 Da matita rossa  

	
	
		
		
	


	





... scherzo, eh?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

Comunque ho scritto da qualche parte che la parola ambizione andava definita... 
Vorrei continuare questo discorso con voi ma sono impegnata col mio suhi... l'ambizione di creare il piu' buon California Roll mai assaggiato non mi permette di stare con voi... addio!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Perchè nel tempo siamo andati via via a dargli un'accezione negativa. Suona male anche a me... ma è stata l'ambizione di un intero popolo a portarci sulla Luna, o a far scoprire ad Einstein la relatività. *Beethoven ambiva ad essere il più grande compositore della storia umana*....


e ci è riuscito....settimana prossima vado a sentire la patetica e l'eroica dirette da un grande


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Luglio 2009)

*............*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e ci è riuscito....settimana prossima vado a sentire la patetica e l'eroica dirette da un grande


La patetica è del Grandissimo Epilettico russo non del Immenso Sordo tedesco 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sono certo che lo sapevi ma faccio cmq da maestrino di Viggiù


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> *e ci è riuscito*....settimana prossima vado a sentire la patetica e l'eroica dirette da un grande


 Un certo austriaco potrebbe aver qualcosa da ridire, a questa tua affermazione


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un certo austriaco potrebbe aver qualcosa da ridire, a questa tua affermazione


Tanto e' morto anche lui


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> La patetica è del Grandissimo Epilettico russo non del Immenso Sordo tedesco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la patetica è la sonata n. 8 del tedesco


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Luglio 2009)

*...............*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> la patetica è la sonata n. 8 del tedesco


ma è anche la sesta del russo: colpa tua che non sei stata chiara


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tanto e' morto anche lui


 Ma che Requiem, però!


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma che Requiem, però!


Sti cazzi!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Sti cazzi!


 Nel senso bello o brutto?
ricordo delle serate stromboliane con cannino sul terrazzo al tramonto e birrino e requiem a palla.
bei ricordi ....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (16 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> ma è anche la sesta del russo: colpa tua che non sei stata chiara


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


>


Puoi far di meglio


----------



## Nobody (16 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Puoi far di meglio


 Però è un inizio... bisogna incoraggiarla!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Però è un inizio... bisogna incoraggiarla!


Io posso impegnarmi a procurarle un pugno di ferro, per cominciare basterà secondo voi?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Però è un inizio... bisogna incoraggiarla!


Certo, la incoraggio ad andare oltre le faccine...


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2009)

intanto nel mio thread non si mostra il culo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




depreco


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> intanto nel mio thread non si mostra il culo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dalì è surealista come magritte?


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Dalì è surealista come magritte?


 mollami


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> mollami


mamma mia ho chiesto ...


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> mamma mia ho chiesto ...


 e io ti ho risposto


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Luglio 2009)

*...........*

No m'hai scaricato, e con malagrazia 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , della serie fuori dalla balle


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2009)

ma no


----------



## Old Rocknroll (16 Luglio 2009)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> ma no


hai mai visto un vecchi film anni 50 con Sordi, Folli vacanze a Palma de Maiorca?
in caso negativo, se ti capita veditelo: io sono lo zoppetto, non mi arrendo


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Dalì è surealista come magritte?


 era anche lui a suo modo un surrealista  ...ben diverso da magritte.
in realtàl'unica sua opera che mi piace è questa: la persistenza della memoria.
per il resto, il marchese era un grande eccentrico ma, per me ,
non accostabile a rené


----------



## Old Asudem (16 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> era anche lui a suo modo un surrealista  ...ben diverso da magritte.
> in realtàl'unica sua opera che mi piace è questa: la persistenza della memoria.
> per il resto, il marchese era un grande eccentrico ma, per me ,
> non accostabile a rené


a me dalì proprio non dice nulla.


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

La produttivita' di Dali'era la cosa piu' sconvolgente.


----------



## Minerva (16 Luglio 2009)

_La pittura surrealista di Dalí è una pittura illusionistica, fondata su un'intensa concentrazione di immagini legate ad ossessioni di castrazione, putrefazione, onanismo, coprofilìa ed impotenza. _

non è gradevole tutto ciò?


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

Infatti mi pare che la povera Gala non se la trombasse mai


----------



## Lettrice (16 Luglio 2009)

Comunque a parte La persistenza della memoria... e una delle tante madonne a maxima velocidad... non mi piace piu' di tanto.
Pero' ne apprezzo la produttivita', se si contano le dimensioni dei quadri e i dettagli (ossessione e paranoia!) e il fatto che ne abbia prodotti circa 1500... bah!


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Luglio 2009)

*Dalì*

Visionario lo era...


----------



## Amoremio (17 Luglio 2009)

uno sciroccato mica da ridere


----------



## Minerva (17 Luglio 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Visionario lo era...


un'esplosione cromatica euforizzante


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> _L'intelligenza senza ambizione è come un uccello senza ali._


Sig. Dali', dipende da cosa intendi per VOLARE.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (21 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> intanto nel mio thread non si mostra il culo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 puoi deprecare quanto vuoi tu: la libertà di pensiero è ancora costituzionalmente garantita.


----------



## Lettrice (21 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Sig. Dali', dipende da cosa intendi per VOLARE.


'Mazza che firma


----------



## Minerva (21 Luglio 2009)

*ahahah..*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> puoi deprecare quanto vuoi tu: la libertà di pensiero è ancora costituzionalmente garantita.


e ne sono una grande sostenitrice


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Luglio 2009)

*iena*



Lettrice ha detto:


> 'Mazza che firma


l'ho da sempre considerata un capolavoro.- il brano di gaber


----------

